# SOME SIMPLE PRACTICE FROM HOME.



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

HERE IS A SIMPLE EXERCISE YOU CAN TRY FROM HOME THAT I FOUND VERY USEFUL. OK YOU NEED TO DO THIS 3 TIMES A DAY. GO IN FRONT OF A MIRROR. PICK A SPOT ON YOUR FACE LIKE THE TIP OF YOUR NOSE OR YOUR FOREHEAD. THEN JUST STARE AT IT FOR ABOUT 30 SECONDS. THEN RATE YOUR dP ON A SCALE OF 1-10 , 10 BEING THE WORST. WRITE IT DOWN ON A PIECE OF PAPER . WRITE THE DATE, THEN THE LEVEL OF YOUR dp AND NEXT TO THAT WRITE DOWN THE SYMPTOMS YOU ARE FEELING GOOD OR BAD. THE GOOD THING ABOUT THIS EXERCISE IS THAT IT ALLOWS YOU TO ANALYZE YOUR FEELINGS AND BREAK THEM DOWN. DOING THIS HELPS YOU SEE THAT IT IS HARMLESS. IN TIME YOU WILL NOTICE THE NUMBERS GRADUALLY DROP. WHEN THAT HAPPENS MOVE YOUR TIME UP FROM 30 SECONDS TO 45 AND SO ON. YOU HAVE TO REALLY STICK TO IT. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

I would avoid putting this much focus on Dp,d personaly. It sounds like a disguised form of control/obbession I think.


----------



## Luciiz (Oct 15, 2008)

champion4life said:


> HERE IS A SIMPLE EXERCISE YOU CAN TRY FROM HOME THAT I FOUND VERY USEFUL. OK YOU NEED TO DO THIS 3 TIMES A DAY. GO IN FRONT OF A MIRROR. PICK A SPOT ON YOUR FACE LIKE THE TIP OF YOUR NOSE OR YOUR FOREHEAD. THEN JUST STARE AT IT FOR ABOUT 30 SECONDS. THEN RATE YOUR dP ON A SCALE OF 1-10 , 10 BEING THE WORST. WRITE IT DOWN ON A PIECE OF PAPER . WRITE THE DATE, THEN THE LEVEL OF YOUR dp AND NEXT TO THAT WRITE DOWN THE SYMPTOMS YOU ARE FEELING GOOD OR BAD. THE GOOD THING ABOUT THIS EXERCISE IS THAT IT ALLOWS YOU TO ANALYZE YOUR FEELINGS AND BREAK THEM DOWN. DOING THIS HELPS YOU SEE THAT IT IS HARMLESS. IN TIME YOU WILL NOTICE THE NUMBERS GRADUALLY DROP. WHEN THAT HAPPENS MOVE YOUR TIME UP FROM 30 SECONDS TO 45 AND SO ON. YOU HAVE TO REALLY STICK TO IT. GOOD LUCK.


I know you're not new to this forum and you've used lower case letters in previous post, so drop this caps lock shit.

I agree with spirit. This won't make anything any better.


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

I was really shocked to get negative feedback. Guys i post stuff on here that helped ME a recovered person along the way. I only post it because i found it useful. As far as using caps lock!! lol how is that even an issue? If you guys dont agree with me its fine. I have always said take what you can use and disregard the rest but please no negativity ok. I write my posts with the best of intentions. If it is personal then you can PM me and we can talk there but lets use this page for what it is intended "helping others" and leave the childish arguing out of it. :wink:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Well said champion, do whatever works for you, thanks for sharing. I personally dont find that helpful as I dont have an issue with the mirror thing or seeing myself whilst Dp'd - but some people might so it could help them. Like proving to youself there is nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

thank you, well the mirror thing is actually just to help you focus on one thing. It actually forces you to feel dp'd but it is good because little by little you become less afraid because you are studying it rather than fighting or fearing it. This was one of the most helpful exercises my CB therapist had me do. Anyway you have a great attitude and thats one of the most important keys to recovering.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

champion4life said:


> If you guys dont agree with me its fine.


I agree!....its tough as well really....The only reason I advised against it is because alot of people with Dp,d would be freaked out by stareing in a mirror at themselves and it may make them more obbessed about their symptoms but Im very glad it helped you and just because I wouldnt advise it doesnt mean others cant/wont try it-its up to them isnt it....I was just throwing my two pennies into the pot. its no major drama..also I have no problems with you useing caps lock,do what you want,

*WRITE YOUR POST THIS BIG IF YOU LIKE*.

Whatever...like I said ,its no major drama!.........


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

lol, right on spirit!! and i can see your point of view as well. As for me using caps i guess it just bothers ONE PERSON!! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

LOL  , youre cool.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

make that TWO PEOPLE!!!


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

VERY SIMPLE SOLUTION, IF YOU DONT LIKE IT THEN DONT READ MY POSTS!!!! LOL :wink: AND WITH THAT BEING SAID I AM DONE WITH THE CAPS CONVERSATION!!!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Ignoring the CAPs conversation, this whole thing sounds like a cognitive behavioral technique that might help by

a) presenting the disorder as an analyzable problem instead of a new, scary reality
b) giving a sufferer some sense of control
c) gauging progress

I'm also surprised by the negative feedback this idea received.


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

you hit the nail right on the head, that is the exact purpose of this exercise. it makes you feel less like a victim of DP because now you are an observer.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey all...
Champion, the exercise you recommended has been very helpful to me. I've even notified my psychiatrist of it as when i focus on something (like a spot on my face, etc.) I feel less DP'd....as my DP seems to stem from me feeling like I'm constantly staring or in some trance where I cant feel anything else....this becomes less when my eyes focus!

Whatever works for some might not work for others. As long as your trying to be part of the solution rather than the problem...its all good in my books...

Happy Holidays to all!

Chris


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Well the suggestion is along the same lines of what Peachy suggested in her thread in the stories section of the forum and as we see it helped her. http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=17398&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

I hated mirrors or focusing on myself when I had Dp,d because looking in the mirror only made me more aware that I didnt recognise the person staring back at me and it freaked me out totally......But hey we are all differant.


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Well the suggestion is along the same lines of what Peachy suggested in her thread in the stories section of the forum and as we see it helped her.
> 
> I hated mirrors or focusing on myself when I had Dp,d because looking in the mirror only made me more aware that I didnt recognise the person staring back at me and it freaked me out totally......But hey we are all differant.


hmm... yes the mirror freaks me out at my worst. When drunk I usually know better than to look at all. And this was long before I knew about DP... I thought it was just a normal part of being drunk... lol.

Anyhow. I like the idea actually. I've started doing something similar. If I feel really out of it I go and look in the mirror and kind of think to myself... there you are. Just as you were the day before and the day before that.

I am a photographer and a model too so I look at my photos a lot. Mostly to remind myself that I am talented and beautiful. People tell me all the time but I don't usually believe it. I hope that doesn't sound egotistical because its not how I meant it. :/ It's more... a confidence thing. Trying to regain it when I feel down. And when I look at the shots (of me or ones I took) sometimes I don't really believe they are me or my work... But it helps just to look.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

HereIsEverywhere said:


> I am a photographer and a model too so I look at my photos a lot. Mostly to remind myself that I am talented and beautiful. People tell me all the time but I don't usually believe it. I hope that doesn't sound egotistical because its not how I meant it. :/ It's more... a confidence thing.


Not egotistical, just honest.Maybe post a photo/s in the picture section.


----------



## bums (Dec 22, 2008)

It may work. But everyone with DP knows that giving DP your attention just feeds it, thats why they are so hostile to the idea of concentrating on it so much.
I'm abit anxious about trying it, but I will, I try everything lol thats how i got into this mess.


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

Glad it is helping you guys. i want to wish everyone a very merry christmas. Be safe and keep your head up. Chris glad you are doing the exercise bro. call me if you have anymore questions.


----------



## noneofya (Apr 6, 2009)

this excercise is really helping me out! thanks for posting it ,you were definetly right to do so. Do you have any other helpful excercises? id love hear and attempt more. thanks again.


----------

